# How long to install a tile floor???



## fathersonfab

I'm trying to get an idea of how long it would take to install a tile floor in a kitchen. It's not a real job, just a concept I'm working on so I don't have any specifics.

But for the sake of argument lets say it's a 12' x 18' room, concrete slab floor, all demo work has already been done... type of tile material? what ever you use most often, travertine, slate, ceramic, i dont care.

How long would it take to install, from start to finish ready to walk on? and what could be done to speed it up?


----------



## osborn

I guess you can do it in a long day. Two men? Speed set for the tile. Then grout.


----------



## Mike Finley

fathersonfab said:


> How long would it take to install, from start to finish ready to walk on? and what could be done to speed it up?


13x13's ceramic in a block pattern is the fastest conbination in my opinion. One very long day with a helper if you had to, 2 days would be normal, plus another 30 minutes later to come back and seal the grout. Assuming the floor is totally prepped, acceptably flat.


----------



## Forry

I figure it like Mike does, more or less. For kitchens, 1/2 day for field tiles, 3/4 day for cutters, a few hours to grout, and a return trip for sealing the grout. I usually figure three days for kitchen tile, but that's for backer too, and some slop time for clean up, load unload, etc.


----------



## fathersonfab

Hey, Thanks guys.... that's perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## aWorkaHolic

That size room shouldn't take more then 2 days to do. That is if it doesn't need allot of intricate cuts and details.


----------

